# app issues



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm having passengers tell me they're not getting the arrive messages tonight. I've also canceled more trips than normal and rides aren't showing up on my log. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## JakeTheSnake326 (May 12, 2015)

My last trip tonight isn't showing up and it has me kinda worried that I'm going to be screwed out of it. Has anyone had this happen before?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've had delays in them showing up on the pay statement but not on the trip log before. I've now taken several more. Passengers aren't getting the completed trip emails either


----------



## merlyn wilder (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm having the same problem here no trip history or waybill


----------



## Veller (May 30, 2014)

The same with me in LA. No proof of me giving rides. I click on waybill it says "error retrieving the waybill". I did 2 trips and now don't know what to do. Continue working and trust Uber? I don't think so. Probably it's better to go home and enjoy 12 years old Dewar's than work all night and then try to prove that you actually worked and at the end not get paid!


----------



## merlyn wilder (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like this is a uber issue. Trips are not showing in app or online.


----------



## merlyn wilder (Mar 31, 2015)

I have record from maps that i can use to track trips. I can use that if necessary to recreate the trips


----------



## merlyn wilder (Mar 31, 2015)

Reply from uber states that they are aware of the issue and are working to resolve it and that we will be paid properly for the fares


----------



## UberDan83 (Apr 28, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm having passengers tell me they're not getting the arrive messages tonight. I've also canceled more trips than normal and rides aren't showing up on my log. Anyone else having this problem?


I'm having the same issue, im glad I'm not the only one with the issue, I was seriously tripping out. Riders have been telling me their apps are acting a little weird with displaying who is picking them up. I thought about heading home because of it.


----------



## jc_det8 (May 11, 2015)

Same with me in Detroit tonight. Made two trips, no evidence in my log. Also same error message when accessing the Waybill tab. Hopefully it is seamlessly resolved without everyone having to supply data entry of pick up and drop off points via GPS history.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm having passengers tell me they're not getting the arrive messages tonight. I've also canceled more trips than normal and rides aren't showing up on my log. Anyone else having this problem?


POST #1 ginseng41 :
POST #2 JakeTheSnake326:
POST #4 merlyn wilder :
POST #5 Veller :
POST #9 UberDan83 :
POST#10 jc_det8 : Ahoy and Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums
from Thunderstormy Marco Island on
Florida's Wild South West Coast.

I sincerely hope that what You are
Experiencing IS a Temporary Glitch.

However, the only Constant with
#[F]Uber is Change, many being Un-
pleasant AND Costly, like the Newest
"Commission"/Fee structure for
Drivers, now rolling out in California
but Sure-to-Be-National soon.

For Xers its 30% off the Top for Rides 
1-15/25% for Rides 16-30/ and 20% off
Rides 31+: Each Week! So much for
"Double Dipping" with Lyft.

For more Information on How This
Racket Works read my Intensive
Introduction for NUberers:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/270472/


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I never use GPS as I know every road here perfectly. I'm totally going to get screwed on the last good week of the semester


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Same issue here in Arkansas. None of the trips that I've given after 21:21CDT on 5/12 are showing in my trip log either.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

merlyn wilder said:


> Reply from uber states that they are aware of the issue and are working to resolve it and that we will be paid properly for the fares


I got a similar response from uber few minutes ago, same issue in D.C. as far as I know. My trip history won't log todays trips May 13 and my waybill is from last night not present day. Im worried about not getting paid as well so from my 2nd trip on out Im just gonna screen shot everything from the in to the end trip where it shows fare. Pain in the ****ing ass but better than working all week and getting shafted b/c of no records.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #1 ginseng41 :
> POST #2 JakeTheSnake326:
> POST #4 merlyn wilder :
> POST #5 Veller :
> ...


wait....wtf is this???


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

3for3 said:


> wait....wtf is this???


A weather report?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

3for3 said:


> wait....wtf is this???





DrJeecheroo said:


> A weather report?


POST #15 /3for3:
POST #16 /DrJeecheroo: Bison agrees
with added rejoinder: "And SO much more!"

No need to be perplexed: A Standard Bisonic
intro (who/what/from where/why) leads
to #[F]Uber "facts of life". Next, I Segue in-
to their Latest Anti-Personnel Scheme:
graduated"Commissions" (the how) a
Further Noose Tightening that ensures
no Work Hours go to Lyfting.

As a Finale, a provided hyperlink, to 
the Appropriate Post, is made available
for completing the NUberer Intro 
in Intensive fashion!

That particular piece focused on the
1st two Foundational Pillars of #[F]Uber:
Avarice and Deceit.


----------



## Veller (May 30, 2014)

Yesterday, I did two trips after this app crash and although the CSR replied to my request and assured me that all trips will be paid for I decided to end the night. Good I did that! Today, it is still not fixed. I don't have my yesterday's trips on my dashboard or the app log. I wonder if they would ask for the proof of the trips provided. And then, what kind of proof can I give them? This raises the issue of documenting our work. Any ideas on the easiest way to document every step of the trip?


----------



## Jay.michigan (May 13, 2015)

I think I'm screwed only half of my trips showed up anyone else ??


----------



## Jay.michigan (May 13, 2015)

jc_det8 said:


> Same with me in Detroit tonight. Made two trips, no evidence in my log. Also same error message when accessing the Waybill tab. Hopefully it is seamlessly resolved without everyone having to supply data entry of pick up and drop off points via GPS history.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Not driving again til they fix this issue. Pathetic a "technology company " is having so many technology issues. How about they spend some of this money they keep raising to fix all these issues!!!


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Veller said:


> Yesterday, I did two trips after this app crash and although the CSR replied to my request and assured me that all trips will be paid for I decided to end the night. Good I did that! Today, it is still not fixed. I don't have my yesterday's trips on my dashboard or the app log. I wonder if they would ask for the proof of the trips provided. And then, what kind of proof can I give them? This raises the issue of documenting our work. Any ideas on the easiest way to document every step of the trip?


constant screen shots?


----------



## webcityusa (May 3, 2015)

We need a backup trip log.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

webcityusa said:


> We need a backup trip log.


If you check your location history you will see every trip made. On Android, go to Settings, Location, History. I don't know about iOS. This assumes of course it is turned on. YMMV


----------



## JakeTheSnake326 (May 12, 2015)

Mine appears to be fixed. My missing trips showed, thanks #[F]Uber


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm having passengers tell me they're not getting the arrive messages tonight. I've also canceled more trips than normal and rides aren't showing up on my log. Anyone else having this problem?


App and support have not been right for a couple days. Still, rides are being recorded.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

monday night i had issues starting and stoping trips, i had to open and close the app and missed several good pings as it hung all night. wed i had missing trips and riders calling me that they never got the email of the amount and were worried i never ended the trip. and tonight some missing trips and also in the app the trip history is not in order. the trips do come in a few hours or next day but what a pain to screen shot start to finish and amount so i get paid. uber needs to figure this out.


----------

